# Ford 3000 Check Valve/ Back Pressure Valve



## bbqshrimp (Sep 26, 2016)

Greetings,

This is my first post, so please forgive any errors.

I have a 69 (I believe) Ford 3000 that' suffers from 3-Point Sagging issues ever since I got it. I've gone through the cover replacing o-rings, and main piston seals, however I am unable to get the front plug out of the valve bore for the check & back pressure valve. I've been reluctant to apply any heat to the cover, and would like suggestions.
I considered drilling a hole in the plug (I have removed the 1/2" pipe plug to access the valve assembly) then with a slide hammer remove the plug holding the spring and ball assembly.
Suggestions and part numbers to rebuild the assembly would be appreciated.

thanks

manny


----------



## bbqshrimp (Sep 26, 2016)

My first and only post and no replies... gezz guys!!!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy many, welcome to the tractor forum,

Sorry for the lack of response, but my new U-Verse system is giving me fits. I think I'll do an "off topic" rant about it. I personally have not pulled the check valve, but I found the following comment on the YT forum written by *Dean*, an expert on the old Ford tractors. Here is what he said:
_________________________________________________

*" There is a special tool to remove and replace the check valve seat but you can remove it without it.

The seat is internally threaded, 1/4x20, I believe, and you can fashion a puller using a bolt, nuts and washers.

Be careful, the seat is easily broken during removal/replacement and very expensive.

Be SURE to replace the cam follower pin and piston O-ring and back up washer while before replacing the lift cover.

Dean" *
_________________________________________________________

Have you changed O-rings on the unloader valve?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

See attached parts diagram. You may have rust in the bore, or maybe an o-ring. Let's review what your have done so far: 

1. You pulled plug #46.
2. Behind that plug is a spring #43.
3. Have you recovered the o-ring #45?
4. Spring #44?
5 #42 guide?
6. o-ring #3?
7. valve seat #2, are you at this point? Trying to pull the seat?


----------



## bbqshrimp (Sep 26, 2016)

No Sir,

I have been unable to pull plug #46 so far. It appears stuck or rusted in.

I'm tempted to drill a hole and use a slide hammer to remove it.

Suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Can you put some air pressure on the opposite end to see if you can blow it out? Hold a rag over it to prevent lost parts.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Or put a small rod behind it and drive it out?


----------



## bbqshrimp (Sep 26, 2016)

The port it's in is blind on the rear, no taping out.

I can try the air pressure suggestion. Perhaps apply to all ports.

Thanks again


----------

